

Tell HN: HNSearch is broken - ColinWright

Currently I'm just getting the spinning wheel.<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+HNSearch+Broken
======
ColinWright
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+H...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+HNSearch+Broken)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=HNSearch+br...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=HNSearch+broken)

EDIT:

It's working now. Interestingly, it returns _no results_ for the search terms
HNSearch and Broken. Google search returns lots of them.

